# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Leven met rugklachten? Lang niet altijd!

## posturologie

*Makkelijk leesbare paperback, herkenbaar voor hen die mij op dit forum gevolgd hebben. Overal verkrijgbaar. Prijs  15,00*


http://podoposturale-therapie.nl/pod...dingstherapie/

----------

